
Half the World’s Population Lives in Just 1% of the Land - sndean
http://metrocosm.com/world-population-split-in-half-map/
======
informatimago
Which proves that humanity is very ecologically minded! We leave basically 99%
of the land to the animals and the rest of nature!

